# Rushdoony and Education



## Saiph (Apr 14, 2004)

Here is a link about the Trivium methodology.


http://www.classicalhomeschooling.org/contents.html

Since I am not against Rushdoony or Classical education I cannot help you with arguments [i:65546ed1ae]via negativa[/i:65546ed1ae].

Also, welcome to the board. I have not seen you here before.

[Edited on 4-14-2004 by Wintermute]


----------



## Saiph (Apr 14, 2004)

Books by him regarding this:


Rushdoony, Rousas John 

The Messianic Character of American Education 
The Philosophy of Christian Curriculum




[quote:e787c80d4f]
The late R. J. Rushdoony wrote even more explicitly: &quot;Not only does education find its foundation in religion, but the educational curriculum expresses the religious standards and expectations of a culture.&quot; [Rushdoony, R. J. (1981). The Philosphy of the Christian Curriculum. Vallecito, CA: Ross House Books, p.4.] 
[/quote:e787c80d4f]

[Edited on 4-14-2004 by Wintermute]


----------



## cupotea (Apr 14, 2004)

[quote:7f306704b5][i:7f306704b5]Originally posted by 9:9[/i:7f306704b5]
Right. That's just the sort of thing I'm looking for.

I respect Rushdoony, yet am also very interested in Classical Education. I'm endeavoring to reconcile the Trivium method with my Reformed, Calvinist paradigm.


Thanks again...[/quote:7f306704b5]

As am I and that was just the information I was looking for. Many thanks.

9:9, I have a particularly good curriculum from Covenant Home where the trivium method is used.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Mark! Thanks for that link. That is a cool website. Especially helpful since we're looking into our educational options for our son...
Thanks again!
:jumpb:


----------

